# Is a Masters degree worth it if you don't want to go into that field of work?



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm about to start my third year of university and I'm wondering if I should do an extra year to get a Master's degree. I am studying Economics and although I like the theoretical side of it (as an academic discipline), none of the careers that graduates go into interest me. I am and always have been fascinated by computing, and I have work experience and projects I have developed. I learnt some programming in university and a lot more in my spare time and through work experience between academic years. I am really interested in pursuing a career involving software development / design. But my parents insist I do a Master's. I am aware that holding a Master's degree over a Bachelor's is far more valuable in terms of employment prospects and pay, but does this apply even if you don't go into a job which involves using your degree?

TL;DR:

Doing Economics. Want to work in tech company as a developer. Does having an MSc have a significant advantage?


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

You can have a Bachelor's degree in one thing and branch out into an entirely different thing for your Master's if you choose to go that route. A Master's degree is also more about what topics you focus on, rather than the name of the major you choose. 

[For instance, my Master's degree was in Entomology (study of insects). While most programs in that field focus on pest management and ecology, my focus was on molecular biology/genetics (for insecticide resistance genes). I could have gone further to do a phD, but like you, I had to decide if it was worth it for what I want to do. For me, a Master's was enough to get me what I wanted, so I stopped there.]

Also, software development is a very broad field. You can apply it to anything and everything. Every company uses some sort of software relevant to their discipline. Someone has to program it. Those who have insights into those specific fields would be better prepared to design algorithms for them.

In other words, if you go for a Master's, make it worthwhile. Choose a Master's project theme that puts you a step closer to what you want to do in life. Want to work for a tech company? Then think about what type of tech interests you most and gravitate to that for your studies. I think this would make you extremely marketable.

That said, I don't know your field very well, so maybe it's worth more to have hands on experience in lieu of a higher degree or maybe both are needed. I don't know. Do your research and go from there. Pick the option that best leads you to what you want.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

You can apply economic theories to anything and also economics is very math heavy so you could easily translate into programming. You could also get a master's in something unrelated (although you may have a take a bunch of classes prior to being accepted). The one thing about a master's is it gives you a leg up on the competition no matter what you're applying for (unless you're applying for McDonald's and then you'd be "overqualified."). I say if you can get it in another year, do it.


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

My advice: Don't do the masters in economics. Get you bachelors and begin working in the field you would rather work in. When you are interviewing, ask about tuition assistance for a master's degree that will more closely relate to what you really want to do. If you have done critical path calculations, those should translate well to an IT career. It won't hurt to seek out the advisors at your university it people you might know in the field. I worked for a year after my bachelors, then went back and got my graduate degree.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Not really. I got my M.Phil. a couple of years ago, and haven't done (or managed to do) anything with it.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Masters degrees themselves are mostly worthless _except_ as a professional degree where you want to enter a different field and you already have a Bachelors in a different field.


----------



## zenithx (Jun 12, 2014)

In a field that is so technical skill/talent based such as computer programming, having a masters in Economics probably won't help you. Of course it may depend on the company hiring, but most likely not. They wan't to see that you are an adept developer. They want to see internships or a portfolio. Economics is not very related to it, except in the business/marketing aspect of a software, so your best bet would be to just follow your passion because it is a good one that pays well! I get the whole parents thing, but you just have to fight it because if you don't, you may end up miserable and jobless. 

Why Google doesn’t care about hiring top college graduates – Quartz


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't know but I'd think you'd be more likely to excel in a career you were interested in.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Doing Economics. Want to work in tech company as a developer. Does having an MSc have a significant advantage?


MSc wont help much (though it definitely will), but you can try MSCS,MSE or ME depending on the field, they will help.

Source: Doing Engineering. Want to work in tech company at marketing/sales. They always ask for an MBA or MEc


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Snow Leopard said:


> Masters degrees themselves are mostly worthless _except_ as a professional degree where you want to enter a different field and you already have a Bachelors in a different field.


Or if you want to get into management. That's one of the reasons I'm pursuing an MBA.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I consider a Master's a professional degree... One that is mainly useful _for a profession_. A Master's in the field you want to go into would probably be helpful. A Master's in a different field would probably be a waste of time and money. I agree with sraddatz to dip your toes in the IT career pool now to get a little experience, then go for your Master's in a tech field once you figure out if you need it and exactly what degree will get you on the path you want.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you for the replies everyone! So doing a Masters in a field that you're not going to pursue as a career isn't much use, but is it even possible to get a Matters in a different field to your Bachelors?


----------



## sraddatz (Nov 7, 2009)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Thank you for the replies everyone! So doing a Masters in a field that you're not going to pursue as a career isn't much use, but is it even possible to get a Matters in a different field to your Bachelors?


There usually are bachelors degrees that are accepted for certain masters programs. For example, you couldn't use a bachelors in music performance to pursue a masters in economics. 

I got my undergrad in accounting, and my masters in business administration. They're not exactly the same, but still in the same sphere of influence.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Thank you for the replies everyone! So doing a Masters in a field that you're not going to pursue as a career isn't much use, but is it even possible to get a Matters in a different field to your Bachelors?


It allows you to be ahead on education versus a lot of your competitors for that job. I would say for most fields, a bachelor's is sufficient. A master's might be needed to have a more in depth knowledge or if you want to become a manger (MBA).


----------

